# Rubik's Cube US Nationals | 2014



## Rubiks560 (Sep 22, 2014)

[youtubeHD]-SPkrr6rcxo[/youtubeHD]

It's finally here! I would REALLY appreciate it if you guys would share this on your social media 



Spoiler



It's finally here! Rubik's Cube US Nationals 2014! I worked incredibly hard on this project. I would REALLY appreciate if you guys would share this every where! 
Give it a like and share it with everyone you know! 

Note: I apologize if this is blocked on mobile. I'm trying to see if it's possible for me to fix that. But I may not be able to.

A few shout outs:

Thank you to the Cubicle for sponsoring this project! They gave me a budget for gear that I needed to to get this project done. They are a HUGE reason this video turned out how it did. Definitely check them out TheCubicle.us: http://thecubicle.us/

Thanks a ton to Kennan LeJeune for helping me with this project. This was over a month long project full of complications and frustrations. Kennan helped me a lot during this project. He really helped make this an amazing video. Check out his channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/kennanlejeune

Content providers:
Jacob Hutnyk: https://www.youtube.com/user/yoshinator879

Phillip Lewicki: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC4iSbeDmVQB89oX4tqW13A

Drew Brads: https://www.youtube.com/user/XTownCuber

Collin Burns: https://www.youtube.com/user/collinbxyz

Kenneth Lu: https://www.youtube.com/user/toastyken

Lucas Garron: https://www.youtube.com/user/LucasGarron

Camera gear used for this video: 
Camera body: Nikon d7000
Collins camera (borrowed for a few shots) Canon t3i + Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8
Lenses: Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8, Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR1 
Stabilizers: Glidecam HD2000, tripod Vanguard Alta Pro 263AT
Microphone: Rode VideoMic Pro

Editing software/Computer
15" Retina MacBook Pro
Motion 5
Final Cut Pro X

My website: http://www.cyotheking.com/
My Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/christopher.olson.108?fref=ts



The video is blocked in Germany. if you live in Germany, try this link
link 2


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't watch right now. Skimming through, quality is unreal. Looks awesome. Awesome job.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome video, although the finals got a bit boring . The robot's victory dance (around 2:00) was hilarious.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2014)

5BLD hug is awesome. (4:18)

Seriously, nice job, Chris. (And Kennan)


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 22, 2014)

Must be a pretty good video, I posted it to fb and my grandma shared it (naturally with some really cheesy stuff about how great I am).

edit: oh, and also her family name is Burns, so she wants to know if I might be related to Collin.


----------



## Amress (Sep 22, 2014)

Great vid!
Why is it blocked in Germany?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 22, 2014)

Amress said:


> Great vid!
> Why is it blocked in Germany?



The music. I have a license for it, but supposedly it doesn't cover Germany.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 22, 2014)

Uh oh, I looked at the camera.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2014)

Great editing and nice music


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 23, 2014)

Very high quality and good editing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm guessing no one knows where nats 2015 is gonna be. If it's within a 6 hour drive I will most definitely go.
although its a little early to be thinking of that lol.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 23, 2014)

:tu


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool video. Now we just hope it goes viral.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thatoneguy2 said:


> Cool video. Now we just hope it goes viral.



Sharing it around definitely helps


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 23, 2014)

I shared it


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome vid. Good job!


----------



## KevinG (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome video!!!

Thanks for the link because i live in germany[emoji12]


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 24, 2014)

Really nice cinematography Chris! This is a great video for people like me who couldn't make it. Almost feels like I was there!


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ah. This is why I thought you were dead. The video is very well done! I really like how it is inspiring, yet not cheesy at all, like many videos end up being. Haven't seen a such a good recap in a while!


----------



## AndreasK (Sep 24, 2014)

Excellent work! I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think this is the first video I've ever shared on social media. It's only G+, but that's the only social media I have.  Amazing video Chris, I loved it! 

But I would also like to know where Nats 2015 is going to be. When does that info even come out?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments everyone  
These compliments really make my day.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 26, 2014)

This video was amazing.


It spread like wildfire at my school after showing it to a couple of kids in my dorm.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 26, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> 5BLD hug is awesome. (4:18)



I know, right Mike <3


----------

